# Brute vs. Xp



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I've been ruffling a little feathers in the Polaris thread on HL. I am not brand loyal, but like to give credit where credit is due. These are nice bikes, but their claims of just smoking a brute through out a whole race is what I believe to be BS. Even watching the biased Polaris shootout it says the xp goes 2 quad lengths further in 10 seconds and ties the can am for a distance run. Now they measure how far the bikes go in 10 seconds and judge off of that. The Brute is more of a sprinter than a distance runner so I think that is why they don't do a heads up race. It would be hard for them to sell a machine to a customer that adverstises 70hp and gets smoked off the line by a 50hp machine costing $1000's less. They overlook the basics to drag racing by just considering hp. Weight, gearing and horsepower are the factors. Just how far do you think you could travel in 10 seconds?Just trying to figure out how far they are racing and judging.:thinking:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

there's no way in **** one could keep up w/ me in the first 10 seconds


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Heck I was even considering stock for stock up to 500ft where an ATV magazine compared the TC, Outlander and the Brute. The Brute and TC were neck and neck beating the Outlander at 500ft. It was only after that, that the Outlander and TC beat out the Brute. They do have 20 more hp, but 179 more lbs. as well and different higher gearing. So if the Brute beat out the outy by .5 seconds at 500ft and the outy and xp tied at 10 seconds distance than the in between really has me curious. The Polaris shootouts are made to benefit their bike. I would assume that is why it wasn't a heads up run.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

agreed... Honestly, I blieve the PoPo to be a better cruise the trails and ease thru all the mudholes kinda bike. They are built like hummers you just point them and they go. They are torquey and can put the power to the ground. But you dont pull a hummer up next to a mustang at the red light, and thats what your doing pullin one up next to the brute  IMO


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.highlifter.com/forum/'08_BF750_%231_in_shootout/m_2403298/tm.htm

This is a link one of the guys posted at the time. There was a link to the magazine article, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

This even gives me more reason to believe that my beliefs are right. I understand their just trying to justify that extra change they shelled out for those bikes. 

http://www.quadjournal.eu/atv-quad/2009-03/die-neue-koenigsklasse#more-428


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Very interesting vid in the last link.. I thought the popo was as fast as the canned ham... Guess you can't believe everything you see in a SALES video. I have to admit, that canned ham looks powerful as heck and very responsive.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I wonder why that TCat wouldn't hook up in the mud and snow?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

w8tnonu22 said:


> I wonder why that TCat wouldn't hook up in the mud and snow?


really crappy tires.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Got to be. That thing is hard off the line on the asphalt. I would like to take one for a spin.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

ill have a vid of me racing one this weekend and maybe almost30s. granted mine isnt stock but he has got 50 cc more. just to make a little bit more of a race im probably going race him with stock CDI first and then see how much difference the dyna is going to make. 

Im just hoping im not underestimating to popo. im going to try and get him to run on stock tires to but im not sure if he still has them.

specs are 850xp stock with 26 big horns mine full big gun and FCP 801 on stock tires


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I see you two finally got to set that up. We all know stock vs. stock that they will have the advantage in a distance run. It's the short distance that's got me curious. Good luck.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah i think we are going to race .1 mile since its easy to measure off and its not to short but not to long either. its actually a good buddy of mine that just bought one i didnt even know he had it until i saw a pic on myspace.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

528 foot race!
post the vids.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

ill definitly have to get vids of the 850xp and also of me and almost30s racing. im getting excited its been 2 weeks in the makin and the weather just hasnt been cooperating


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

it's been like 75 and clear here since saturday. =P


----------



## langford2000 (Mar 5, 2009)

I know I can go from still to looking at the sky in about 2 seconds :rockn: Does that count?


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

So this race take place I'd like to hear the results


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

here are the only one i have. i know its dark but i havent gotten around to racing him with a camera around again.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Maybe this is what there talking about. I Still think its BS though ha


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I have raced a stock T-cat It was at the local drag strip he was stock I was running all the mods in my sig we were tied till half way he ended up beating me by 1 lenght I was proud of my brute that day


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah couldn't hardly see much on the video but one left the other at the end


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

codyh said:


>


 
I hate this vid its such popo propaganda :aargh4:. I'm sure if any of the other manufactures made a vid it would come out in there advantage. It only count in my eye to see it in real life, line up any quad and race that puts it stone for me, even then there alot of variables to consider but its a good way to determine whats, what!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea Ive never raced an 850 xp but i can imagine the shoot out was a little biased. i know the popo rides like a caddy but in the racing department I'm not sure. most of the drag tracks around here are 300' and the brute usually dose mighty well


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

This is my bike racing an 850 xp i have all mods in my sig he just had a hmf muffler and 30 inch backs they are very quick i don't care for polaris but try to give credit where it is due!


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like he got you buy a hair!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea like a half of a bike maybe, 30backs how many feet was that race?


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't really talk bad about any brands cause no matter what you have when it breaks it's called crap you might not say it but your probally thinking it.
I'm really impressed by my xp had a 08 Rincon b4 it a 07 Grizzly neither were as or even close to it as far as speed. I've never rode a Brute so I can't coment to comparson there but have rode a 800 Canam so that's the closest to compare for me so far.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^what do you think about your xp and the can-am's power speed wise


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Honestly seem to be about the same but I have nothing done to mine hell can't afford to almost $9000 
My friends bike had 26" Bighorns, Hmf exhaust, efi fuel commander, clutch kit you know all the goodies. 
With those honestly I'd be affraid of mine but I'm use to my old Rincon


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Really you have to ride one to get the feel it's got a big ole motor and it's a very heavy machine I'm not use to a bike this large


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

dont really know how many feet that was i told him i would run as fast as far my sec spring would allow me to go . low end the brute feels way more responsive to me but the xp rides very well with the eps on it but with out the sld mod it c has a hard tim moving the big tires like a brute


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

ok id love to race an 850xp just to see on the 300' track. mine usually out runs mildly built 450's in the 300ft when i had stock tires anyway not sure with the 28's


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I posted a pretty good thread a while back with videos of me racing a new Popo 850 XP.

I had just got my VDI programmer but i did not have the HMF exhaust then. The Popo had exhaust and programmer.

Those 850 xp's have plenty of power. Its just not as "instant!!" on take off as the brutes are. in a way thats a good thing. Much easer to control if you punch it WOT from a stop....but it not near as fun :bigok:

Heres the link if you want to see the videos. http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1826


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

I've been told with the heel clicker you can get that snap that your speaking of out of the xp. Only thing i'd be worry with is would the belt hold up to it cause the 850 has the same belt as the 550 and I've heard those shreed belts with the epi clutch kit


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I saw a certain 850 Pull a wheelie at 20+ mph, haven't rode one myself. Nice Bike tho, for sure.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Well you didn't ask you are more than welcome to ride it anytime.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i have always disliked polaris up until the XP. i know have respect for the sportsman.


----------

